# My Russ Fellows Exhaust Review (Video Incl.)



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Alright peeps

Having bought my GTR a few months ago I was pretty adamant that I would only do a Y-pipe+remap as I felt that was pretty much all the performance I will need. However looking through the project section of the forum and being amazed at the capabilities of the car left me lusting for more.

I initially bought a Milltek non-resonated Y pipe and had it fitted and although I did like the sound, I found the car to be a lot more boomy inside. This led me to look into whole exhaust systems as my initial plan of getting stage 1 went out of the window and I jumped straight into stage 4. 

Having spoken Charles Charlie regarding the Russ Fellow exhaust he had recently fitted and how happy he was with it, I decided to get one myself.
After many emails between Russ and myself, I finally made the long trip from London to AC Speedtech in Warrington where Russ and Andy were kind enough to install the system for me.

I was greeted with this:




























I don't know much about welds but this does look like excellent work!










I was truly amazed at the quality of the system and how well the exhaust fitted together without any need for major adjustments.

Up in the air all fitted - was a huge shame to see this beauty all covered up :



















Now for the sound, I absolutely love it. The dreaded motorway drone has more a less dissapeared and my butt dyno definitely tells me I have free'd up some horses. The sound is a lot more refined and although it doesn't drown out the cabin with noise, from outside the noise is simply amazing. I love how it pops and burbles on deceleration. Now I can only compare this sytem to the milltek non-res y pipe which I had previously installed but I am extremely happy with my choice.

I have to say a huge thanks to Andy @ AC speedtech for fitting my exhaust plus answering my noob questions and Russ who is truly a genius for coming out with such a competitively priced quality exhaust.

Here are a few videos of it on the car. 
















Sorry for the essay lol

Sinth


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

Sounds amazing and looks the part.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

So very glad you're happy with you're new exhaust Sinth.

Russ is such a lovely guy and his work is awesome imho.

Several of the guys on here have commented that my exhaust sounds different to everybody else's they've heard too.

I'd get your tuner to datalog with the new exhaust as I found we had to tweak my map as this exhaust flows so so well.

Enjoy!


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Can he make the exhaust quieter, i.e. with bigger silencers/resonators? 

Does sound good, but hard to gauge actual relative volume from a video clip.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I dont see why not Johnny.

They're made to order and Russ is open to suggestions.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> I dont see why not Johnny.
> 
> They're made to order and Russ is open to suggestions.


Cheers, Andy. 
*I'm stroking my chin here*


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Johnny G said:


> Cheers, Andy.
> *I'm stroking my chin here*


Don't stroke yr chin........just do it !!!!!!

Sounds good to me, and the lack of numerous bends looks like the gas flow will be really good and let the engine breathe.

Would love to hear it 'live'. Think this could be the one for me.:smokin:


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

p.bro64 said:


> Don't stroke yr chin........just do it !!!!!!
> 
> Sounds good to me, and the lack of numerous bends looks like the gas flow will be really good and let the engine breathe.
> 
> Would love to hear it 'live'. Think this could be the one for me.:smokin:


Anyone looking for an exhaust and based in the North would be mad to consider anything other than the Russ Fellows system. I would agree with regards to being sounds being emulated differently in videos but I am sure CC will be kind enough to show you his system if you ask nicely 

Also I forgot to say thanks to CC in my OP for taking his time to answer all my questions so a big kiss and hug to you.


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Know what you mean. 
Also heard good things about the GReddy Trust system. Ideally would love to hear both back to back, but would be hard, if not impossible to arrange !!!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

p.bro64 said:


> Know what you mean.
> Also heard good things about the GReddy Trust system. Ideally would love to hear both back to back, but would be hard, if not impossible to arrange !!!


Actually very easy to arrange.

Sin has the Greddy trust zorst, so Curry night can be a sound demo night too.


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Actually very easy to arrange.
> 
> Sin has the Greddy trust zorst, so Curry night can be a sound demo night too.


Things are just getting better........no excuses after this, then.

Depending on the curry it might turn out like that anyway !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

I have chatted to Russ over the weekend and he seems like a very nice chap and very open to customizing the sound of the exhaust to suit the customer. 

To say the build quality is amazing would be an understatement. 

The only thing thats left for me like Johnny is getting the sound I want.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Mate she sounds the mutz nuts :thumbsup: the workmanship looks top notch too. Enjoy


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Impossible said:


> I have chatted to Russ over the weekend and he seems like a very nice chap and very open to customizing the sound of the exhaust to suit the customer.
> 
> To say the build quality is amazing would be an understatement.
> 
> The only thing thats left for me like Johnny is getting the sound I want.


We should pop up to see him


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

if we buy two we should get a discount lol...

by the way Johnny are you running a a resonated y-pipe? I want to hear that too 

let me know when your free, I live near leeds(you said you were working there or something). 

by the way thanks sinth for putting the vids up for all of us.


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you Sinth for the kind words and great write up! 

We are very happy with this latest version of the system and yes there are options available for louder/quieter which is the beauty of each system being custom made.

We have tried to strike a balance between everyday usability, minimal drone, neighbour friendliness and yet keeping that crisp GTR howl under load that we all love with enough flow to support 850hp with zero restriction (a system with 4" centre section can be manufactured for 850+hp)


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Impossible said:


> if we buy two we should get a discount lol...
> 
> by the way Johnny are you running a a resonated y-pipe? I want to hear that too
> 
> ...


I am running a Milltek resonated Y pipe, yea. It's noticeably louder on cold-start but not much different when warm. 

I'm in Leeds on Wed/Thu this week, but I'll be in the X6 as I'm staying in the local Marriott, I don't like leaving the GT-R unattended


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

p.bro64 said:


> Know what you mean.
> Also heard good things about the GReddy Trust system. Ideally would love to hear both back to back, but would be hard, if not impossible to arrange !!!


Not really . Tell me when you and CC are free, i'm always willing to go for a drive out to help a local member.


Edit: Should have read the post after by CC.


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

Loving the quality of this custom zorst and of course the sound. If I didn't already have full decat Miltek would defo be in my top 3, probably top when you take into consideration the price and the fact that you can get a truly customised and personal solution.

Great clips btw.


----------

